# Ponce Inlet



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Depending on the size of the boat you have and/or weather conditions.  You can fish Ponce Inlet along the north jetty, the last 1/3 of the rocks.  Best on outgoing tide and probably best bet for variety of fish listed.  Fish the docks/canals just north of the north causeway in NSB, (trout, sheepshead, snook, mangrove snapper,etc.).  Best bet to grab some live bait if you're looking to bend the rod for your boating party.  Good luck


----------



## tarpon29 (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks a lot bud, sounds great, i've fished the inlet before and have done great, i just dont like it cause the boat traffic, but on a wednesday it shouldn't be bad. Thanks for the quick reponse though!


----------

